# Open Chord to barre chord



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

First, let me thank those who provided advice on my question on Barre chords. The barres are comin along.

I've been practicing 'Hotel California' but this could apply to any song when changing from an open chords to a barre chord. (accoustic)

For example: I change from open G to D to Em to a barre F#. Between the changes of the open chords the strings are still ringing...but there is an awkward 'dead' sound as the strings are muted by the barre index finger for the F# after the open Em.

One solution is to mute all chords but other than that are there any techniques to make the transition from open to a full barred chord more of a 'flow' in sound? 

thanks


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

raptordigit said:


> First, let me thank those who provided advice on my question on Barre chords. The barres are comin along.
> 
> I've been practicing 'Hotel California' but this could apply to any song when changing from an open chords to a barre chord. (accoustic)
> 
> ...


it took me FOREVER to get barre chords to ring out......practice will solve the issue (groan - I know!)....or you can always try the F# using the same fingering as "F" shape....it's a movable chord shape..debatably harder to master than a barre chord with the index finger fretting those last 2 strings, but less strings to manage - might make for a smoother transition for you


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, it comes with time, repetition and finger strength. Once your left index finger gets strong enough to hold down all six strings quickly and firmly the "ringing out" of the barre chord will work. Essentially that finger acts as a mute on the open strings that were ringing from the open chord.

One little trick I've always used is to barre the strings with the side of my index finger rather than the fleshy part. It provides better contact to the strings.


----------



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement (I need it!)

I'll rephrase my question. My issue is with the dead sound 'before' the barre chord is strummed.

I am doing open chords...the non-fretted strings keep ringing between chord changes. There is no 'dead sound' or momentary 'silence' between chord changes. But...then I put my index across all six strings and all six strings are instantly muted. There is a dead silence 'before' I strum the barre chord.

I'm wondering if there are any techniques to prevent this very quick but noticebale gap in sound between the placing of the index finger across all strings and the strumming of the barre chord. Perhaps it is simply 'speed' of change but the strum still needs to be on the beat.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

if the actual strum doesn't match the exact time you barre the fret, sometimes I use the "hammer on " sound (gotta barre with authority to get the tone vs deadening the strings) or sometimes I'll slide up on the low E string to the fret I'm going to barre, then take a little more time to get the barre fingering in place - but still tossing a little tone out.


----------



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> if the actual strum doesn't match the exact time you barre the fret, sometimes I use the "hammer on " sound (gotta barre with authority to get the tone vs deadening the strings) or sometimes I'll slide up on the low E string to the fret I'm going to barre, then take a little more time to get the barre fingering in place - but still tossing a little tone out.


Thanks! that worked. I tried a very short slide and 'hammer on' into the Barre and it produced just enough sound to avoid that thud of 'silence' between the strums. 

I'm still a bit slow fingering the notes of the the barre chord but that will just be LOTS of practice. I'm fine barring quickly down to about the 5th fret but beyond that still needs practice. I'll get that big 'F' yet.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

raptordigit said:


> Thanks! that worked. I tried a very short slide and 'hammer on' into the Barre and it produced just enough sound to avoid that thud of 'silence' between the strums.
> 
> I'm still a bit slow fingering the notes of the the barre chord but that will just be LOTS of practice. I'm fine barring quickly down to about the 5th fret but beyond that still needs practice. I'll get that big 'F' yet.


no probs - Barre chords are a pain in the ass.....I still struggle with landing the fingering properly and consistently when rooting off the 5th string but I'll get there someday


----------

